# neues Mischpult ! Neu vs. Alt



## Fimbulvet (12. November 2010)

Ich grüße euch...

ich will mir ein "neues" Mischpult zulegen. 

Größenklasse Mackie 32/8 . Es gibt ja zahlreiche Pults und ich habe schon einige Foren gewälzt. Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage : Neu oder Alt? 

Bei ebay laufen für 800€ +/- ein paar hundert Euro Pulte aus , wie zum Beispiel ein Amek TLC Magnum oder auch Soundtracs CP6800. Schöne Pults. Übersichtlich und genügend Routingmöglichkeiten.Zudem möchte ich von meinen Audiointerfaces alles über Direct outs des Pultes auf eine extra Spur ins Cubase leiten. 

Und hier meine Frage. Lohnt es sich so ein altes Pult zu holen, auch wenn überall steht das der Sound gut ist, sind sie doch meist über 20 Jahre alt. Wie schneidet zum Beispiel ein Behringer MX9000 gegen ein solches Pult ab ?

Ist es neuer aber dennoch nicht besser? 

Mir liegen unter anderem noch Angebote für ein Mackie SR40 vor, wobei ich sagen muss, das kein Forum etwas positives für dieses Pult übrig hat. ( Posts wie, "es Rauscht wie ein Wasserfall" wahren keine Seltenheit.) Ein solches Rauschen des Pultes bekommt man ja auch nicht durch ein Noisegate weg oder?

Auch Soundcraft spirit 32er Pulte gibt es zur genüge.

Eine Meinung von Usern die evtl mit neuen und alten Pulten gearbeitet haben währe sehr hilfreich...

In diesem Sinne ,

Danke 

Falko

PS:
bisheriges EQ:

Soundcraft Spirit M12 verbunden mit MOTU 2408 
-> Kanäle reichen nicht , neues Pult + 2 Adat-Einheiten mit I/O + noch ein Interface= 32     I/Os


----------

